# That sounds French, n’est-ce pas?



## Ethan34 (Feb 18, 2018)

The French Institute celebrates French-speaking cultures in Yangon.

France has about 66 million inhabitants, about 10 million more than Myanmar, but it is the 9th global language with 274 million speakers worldwide. On all continents you can find natives speaking Moliere’s language. This is formally known as “la Francophonie”, and counts 84 member states. 


On February 10, the French Institute hosted a festival to celebrate all these French-speaking cultures. It was an opportunity for non French-speakers to discover the variety of cultures linked by a common language. For language is a cement but perceptions change from one francophone country to another. 

a relative of mines has been there and apparently was very funs! have you already been to a festival of france before?
que penses-tu? 

source: https://www.mmtimes.com/news/sounds-french-nest-ce-pas.html


----------

